# calibre de un cable



## HuGuIñO (Sep 24, 2006)

hola a todos los usuarios!! 

soy nuevo aqui en la pagina y la verdad tengo una duda aserca de como encontrar el calibre de un cable, lo que pasa es que tengo que transportar 400Vca con un amperaje de .125, eh buscado en libros pero no eh encontrado nada si alguien de aqui podria ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho, no importa sea cable de aluminio o de cobre y si es de las dos mucho mejor, tambien si podria decirme si eso se refiere a un voltaje trifasico o monofasico, si es de alta o baja potencia. el cable es para 50 watts 400 Vca y .125 A 

se les agradece de antemano que tengan un buen dia y gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola Hugu,,,, no es normalizado esos voltios ,no informaciónrmas de la distancia que necesitas ,el consumo es pequeño, solo son 50 Watios (como una simple bombilla)pero debes tener en cuenta la calidad del cable,pues 400 Voltios debes que tener precaucion,de trifasica ,o monofasica  eso lo debes saber tu ,esta pagina espero que te ayude suerte un saludo 
http://www.topcable.com/aplicaciones.php


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Para esa minuscula corriente utiliza cablecillo de 1.5mm si va por dentro de tubo o si va por fuera manguera de 1000V y 1.5mm (segun como andes de espacio y si es una maguina o tiene partes metalicas debera ser manguera con toma tierra)


----------



## VichoT (Sep 25, 2006)

Holas:huguIño. la señal que tienes es monofasica(una sola fase) y de baja potencia.concuerdo con  el resto enque un calibre de 1.5 basta y sobra  pero tb te falto la distancia de transporte.

BYE!


----------



## JV (Sep 25, 2006)

He trabajado de electricista y segun mi experiencia el calculo es de 5A por mm2 con un cable comun y unos 8A por mm2 para cables de buena calidad. La tension de aislacion al menos por estos pagos es de 500V normales, hay algunas marcas de 800V y se consiguen de 1000V. La caida de tension en el cable es importante que la tengas en cuenta si la distancia es considerable, coincido por lo tanto que es un dato que falta.


----------

